# Quilt Users: Temperature Advice



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I am planning to purchase an Enlightened Equipment Revelation quilt for my backpack hunts. I will primarily use the quilt in Utah from early September through early November and at elevations between 8,000-11,000 feet. As I have never used a quilt before, I am interested to know which temperature rating other quilt users would recommend for my intended use?

I realize that people are different and the desired temperature rating can vary greatly depending on the individual. I simply want to hear some feedback and recommendations.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Enlightened Equipment ' s ratings are going to be closer to reality than alot of the sleeping bag ratings that are more "survival" ratings. For me personally I wouldn't go any higher than a 20° quilt if you are using it into November at those elevations. 10° would probably be my personal preference. I'm not sure the exact options for ratings the EE quilts come in at but they would likely be able to add some down at your request to accommodate your needs. 

One thing to note with quilts is they don't have a hood. When you get in temps below freezing you'll want to have something to cover your head while you sleep. A beanie, hoody, balaclava or combination of the bunch will help a lot. I've considered a down beanie but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

What is the advantage of the quilt over a conventional sleeping bag?


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

LanceS4803 said:


> What is the advantage of the quilt over a conventional sleeping bag?


Smaller packed size, lighter weight, more freedom to move in the night. The idea is that your body weight compresses the insulation under you anyway (which is why your pad needs an insulation value), so if you get rid of it you save weight and bulk. I always hated the confinement of a mummy bag so it works well for me but probably isn't for everyone. There are some good threads on here discussing the benefits if you do a search.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would agree that I wouldn't sacrifice weight for a higher temperature rating. A cold night on the mountain is never fun and makes your next day of hiking / hunting less fun too.

Make sure you have a sufficient sleeping pad with a decent R value and you should be fine.

One other thing I like to do is to take a metal water bottle and put hot / warm water in the bottle. It helps keep me pretty warm through most of the night if I throw it down by my feet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, one other suggestion I have is to buy something longer than you need.

Its always nice to bundle under your quilt if it gets colder than expected


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was just chuckling to myself about this picture of the quilt. That person looks like they are a bit _too_ comfortable.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I was just chuckling to myself about this picture of the quilt. That person looks like they are a bit _too_ comfortable.


Or comatose.

There is no way that I could sleep in one of those bags. I need to be able to move around without the bag moving with me.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Bax* said:


> I was just chuckling to myself about this picture of the quilt. That person looks like they are a bit _too_ comfortable.


hahaha that looks like the most uncomfortable position to sleep in. I wouldn't last 10 minutes laying like that.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

twall13 said:


> Smaller packed size, lighter weight, more freedom to move in the night. The idea is that your body weight compresses the insulation under you anyway (which is why your pad needs an insulation value), so if you get rid of it you save weight and bulk. I always hated the confinement of a mummy bag so it works well for me but probably isn't for everyone. There are some good threads on here discussing the benefits if you do a search.


Makes sense.
I basically used my sleeping bag that way on deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan. Slept under it with my feet in the pocket.
I'll have to look into this a little more.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. I ordered my quilt yesterday.


----------

